# New with a ...Pre-Owned Tablet. In need of Direction. WACOM Graphire [Non Bluetooth]



## Ledge (Apr 15, 2008)

So...Yeah. x3 I got it. Works perfect...BUT...What I bought was only the tablet, the pen, and the mouse...And...Pen...Holder...Thing?...Haha...Yeah, pretty rough, but still, got it for about 100$ cheaper than a new one. x3...Either way!...I have NO instructions...Or any of the CDs which might have came with it...Sooo...It's pretty a self-explanatory tool...I'm just at a loss on how to set the buttons on it...[I suppose they would be the shortcut  button's I've heard of. There are two on the pen, and two on the tablet.] So..If anyone's got a WACOM Graphire, or has experience with one! Please, Don't be shy!


----------



## QT Melon (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: New with a ...Pre-Owned Tablet. In need of Direction. WACOM Graphire [Non Bluetoo*

Hello sir (?)!

I'm not very familiar with the graphire tablets as I only have an intuos3 but the buttons should be programmable.

I saw this site that says you need to have the latest drivers and when you look at the properties of your tablet you'd chose the settings.

http://www.atpm.com/11.07/graphire.shtml <-- I think that is a bluetooth tablet, but it should be the same?

I do not think the graphire buttons are program specific like you can change the buttons for Photoshop and have a different set for another program like Flash.

http://www.wacom.com/productsupport/select.cfm is where you can download the drivers for your operating system and model of Graphire.


----------

